# Which GPS to buy



## OakHill63

I fish is oyster creeks and saw grass. Is there a GPS unit that would show me a satellite view of where I’m fishing? What would be the best unit to buy for fishing the maze of tiny oyster creeks. If I venture out of my known creeks, I’d like to be able to find my way out (before the tide strands me).
Any suggestions???


----------



## csnaspuck

If in Florida get a FMT chip


----------



## Guest

I hope you won't consider this a thread hijack. I'm in a similar position, but also wondering whether a GPS phone app renders the stand-alone GPS unit obsolete. 

Some say so. 

GoogleEarth will usually show me where I am, but GPS can do lots more. Speed, distance travelled, waypoints...


----------



## NativeBone

@1armJoe if you decide GPS phone app, check out an app called "fishing points", great app


----------



## crboggs

I'm probably going to get a hand held Garmin for use on my skiff.

Used my phone (Samsung 8S+) to navigate some new water this past weekend and wasn't impressed.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

OakHill63 said:


> I fish is oyster creeks and saw grass. Is there a GPS unit that would show me a satellite view of where I’m fishing? What would be the best unit to buy for fishing the maze of tiny oyster creeks. If I venture out of my known creeks, I’d like to be able to find my way out (before the tide strands me).
> Any suggestions???


Navionics Platinum Plus is the chip I am running on a Lowrance HDS 7. The chip is what gives you sat overlay but the screen should be large enough that you can actually see it.


----------



## 994

Is there a unit less than $500 that is compatable with Navionics Platiunum+ for satellite overlay?


----------



## bonehead

Boggs, I had a handheld Garmin and it was honestly a horrible experience. The mapping is terrible and had horrible accuracy of where I actually was. Got a Simrad GO5 a month ago and love it... If I could do it all over again I would jump straight to the Simrad.

To the OP, I would not go with a Garmin as well. I have been on other boats with the more sophisticated models and the mapping still sucks in my opinion.


----------



## MSG

crboggs said:


> I'm probably going to get a hand held Garmin for use on my skiff.
> 
> Used my phone (Samsung 8S+) to navigate some new water this past weekend and wasn't impressed.


 you'll be even less impressed with a garmin - your phone at least has google earth


----------



## crboggs

Yeah...but the phone runs hot and has less battery life I would bet.


----------



## Tailer

crboggs said:


> I'm probably going to get a hand held Garmin for use on my skiff.
> 
> Used my phone (Samsung 8S+) to navigate some new water this past weekend and wasn't impressed.


If you didn't like using your phone, you won't like the handheld route either. The screen brightness on a handheld is much better, but the screen is still small and the mapping options absolutely suck. Not to mention the decent Garmin handhelds are all at least as expensive as the 5" stand-alone units. 



mosquitolaGOON said:


> Is there a unit less than $500 that is compatable with Navionics Platiunum+ for satellite overlay?


I picked up a factory refurbished Lowrance Elite 5ti from Amazon for $250 a few months back. I bought it to use on my kayak and canoe when fishing in the Glades and it compares very well to the Simrad Go9 I have on my skiff. It's a little slower and the screen on the Simrad is higher resolution (and bigger obviously), but it's a very nice unit for the money. I wouldn't waste the $200 on Platinum+ if you're in Florida though. I did and I immediately regretted it the first time I used it on the water. I sold it here a few weeks after I bought it and ordered FMT. Now that I've used the FMT chip, I'll never go back to any other mapping option and I don't even use it to run shallow water.


----------



## crboggs

Ah...well, running a tunnel hull tiller (minimalist) I may just grab some old skool charts to keep in my dry box.


----------



## 994

Tailer said:


> I picked up a factory refurbished Lowrance Elite 5ti from Amazon for $250 a few months back. I bought it to use on my kayak and canoe when fishing in the Glades and it compares very well to the Simrad Go9 I have on my skiff. It's a little slower and the screen on the Simrad is higher resolution (and bigger obviously), but it's a very nice unit for the money. I wouldn't waste the $200 on Platinum+ if you're in Florida though. I did and I immediately regretted it the first time I used it on the water. I sold it here a few weeks after I bought it and ordered FMT. Now that I've used the FMT chip, I'll never go back to any other mapping option and I don't even use it to run shallow water.


I just watched his hour and a half long video on youtube, FMT definitely seems like the way to go. Thats a great deal on the 5ti, I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## permitchaser

GullsGoneWild said:


> Navionics Platinum Plus is the chip I am running on a Lowrance HDS 7. The chip is what gives you sat overlay but the screen should be large enough that you can actually see it.


I also have a Lowrance 7 with Navionics. So far it tracks where I am and how to get back
Simrad looks like a good GPS but I don't know anything about them


----------



## OakHill63

csnaspuck said:


> If in Florida get a FMT chip


I think Im going with the Simrad GO9 with the FMT chip. Watched all the videos and was amazed at the detail and the satellite view. It looks insane! After reading some of the responses, I think it’ll be a good choice. The GO9 has been out for a while, so of ghere are any kinks or glitches they should be worked out by now. All the reviews and testimonals I read gave it high marks.
Thanks for the assist!!!


----------



## Seymour fish

OakHill63 said:


> I fish is oyster creeks and saw grass. Is there a GPS unit that would show me a satellite view of where I’m fishing? What would be the best unit to buy for fishing the maze of tiny oyster creeks. If I venture out of my known creeks, I’d like to be able to find my way out (before the tide strands me).
> Any suggestions???


Avoid Garmin like the plague !


----------



## permitchaser

OakHill63 said:


> I think Im going with the Simrad GO9 with the FMT chip. Watched all the videos and was amazed at the detail and the satellite view. It looks insane! After reading some of the responses, I think it’ll be a good choice. The GO9 has been out for a while, so of ghere are any kinks or glitches they should be worked out by now. All the reviews and testimonals I read gave it high marks.
> Thanks for the assist!!!


I'd like to see that thing when you get it running or send me the link


----------



## OakHill63

permitchaser said:


> I'd like to see that thing when you get it running or send me the link


Bought the Simrad Go7. Now hunting down a swivel mount for it. Ordering the FMT chips tomorrow.


----------



## MSG

FMT chip is a total game changer - I cannot believe anyone would buy a garmin today if they are aware of the fmt chip


----------



## Tailer

MSG said:


> FMT chip is a total game changer - I cannot believe anyone would buy a garmin today if they are aware of the fmt chip


Agreed. I'm always surprised to see brand new skiffs delivered in Florida with expensive Garmin / Humminbird / Raymarine units on them. Once you've used FMT it's really hard to go back.


----------



## Dallas Furman

I wish they would develop a chip for Texas


----------



## permitchaser

So what's a FMT chip. I'm headed to FL in August. What does it do and how much. Will it work on my Lowrance 7


----------



## 5mark_n

another vote for FMT, picked one up a month ago and had Simrad NSS9 evo3 installed, the chip is simply awesome, I'm fishing an unfamiliar territory of Pine Island sound now and FMT is making navigation really easy, LOVE it !!!


----------



## Rayreds

Dallas Furman said:


> I wish they would develop a chip for Texas


They Don't???


----------



## Rayreds

Rayreds said:


> They Don't???


Got answer from FMT. Texas next year. Probably not going to do red details just black. Said Texas has too many routes.


----------



## sjrobin

Rayreds said:


> Got answer from FMT. Texas next year. Probably not going to do red details just black. Said Texas has too many routes.


FMT shines in shallow rock. Texas sand and mud changes with every significant weather event. FMT would be almost useless here unless yearly or even quarterly updated satellite imagery updates are part of the package. Anyone with FMT use the routes in ENP post Irma? A lot of sand and mud on the outside was relocated during Irma.


----------



## csnaspuck

sjrobin said:


> FMT shines in shallow rock. Texas sand and mud changes with every significant weather event. FMT would be almost useless here unless yearly or even quarterly updated satellite imagery updates are part of the package. Anyone with FMT use the routes in ENP post Irma? A lot of sand and mud on the outside was relocated during Irma.


@Egrets Landing has been down in the keys the past couple months and updating all the maps post Irma. Not sure how far into ENP he has gone but the man is on a mission to update everything.


----------



## Egrets Landing

It's no issue for Isla (FMT) to map Texas. However, given the landscape in Texas and plethora of shallow tunnel skiffs we will likely not provide the same level of detailed tracks as was done in FL and LA. It may be on the radar for next year. Probably just main primary runs but with the with excellent super clear hi res images and corrected navigational Map features. ISLA does not use stock NOAA Navigation data for anything except the offshore 3d Sonar product being released in July covering the Gulf and Atlantic.


----------



## MariettaMike

Egrets Landing said:


> It's no issue for Isla (FMT) to map Texas. However, given the landscape in Texas and plethora of shallow tunnel skiffs we will likely not provide the same level of detailed tracks as was done in FL and LA. It may be on the radar for next year. Probably just main primary runs but with the with excellent super clear hi res images and corrected navigational Map features. ISLA does not use stock NOAA Navigation data for anything except the offshore 3d Sonar product being released in July covering the Gulf and Atlantic.


Who is ISLA?

BTW I watched and heard a bay boat hit Bazo Rock Saturday morning running about 40 mph. Knocked the whole skeg off his lower unit, but didn't crack the casing so they were able to keep running. If that guy had FMT he would have known that rock was there, but the thong his lady was wearing may have distracted him.

I also ran Seven Cabbage behind a local to get away from a bad T Storm the other day. He pretty much ran your FMT track except for a couple spots where he took shortcuts and his propwash turned black . Good job!


----------



## Egrets Landing

16Cap8Capte


MariettaMike said:


> Who is ISLA?
> 
> BTW I watched and heard a bay boat hit Bazo Rock Saturday morning running about 40 mph. Knocked the whole skeg off his lower unit, but didn't crack the casing so they were able to keep running. If that guy had FMT he would have known that rock was there, but the thong his lady was wearing may have distracted him.
> 
> I also ran Seven Cabbage behind a local to get away from a bad T Storm the other day. He pretty much ran your FMT track except for a couple spots where he took shortcuts and his propwash turned black . Good job!


I can't run 7 cabbage at low tide in my boat. Can't imagine taking a "shortcut" in there. Glad you had no issue..

ISLA Mapping is the parent company that creates Florida Marine Tracks, Louisiana Marine Tracks, 3D Sonar and other State maps to come.


----------

